# I just got my new Rhom/ 1 yr later



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

I got my new Gold Rhom! He is in excellent condition! Aquascape is the Best :nod:

Hey yall, got some pics of my new lil guy! He's so cool :nod: Sorry about the sh*ty pics, I will try to get better ones later!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

:nod: ^^^


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

yea i saw the add on aqua scape 5-6" gdr congrats man.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

edit

I put the pics on the first post


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Congrats Pit Man, you made the right choice IMO.

What size is his tank it looks huge?


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

you better watch with that alligator in that tank with him LOL.. Looks good Pit.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

looks damn good. love the gator skull in the tank


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Feefa said:


> looks damn good. love the gator skull in the tank


Ya I love the gator makes the tank stand out I think!

Hey I thank all you guys for your nice comments!!


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

how much was he and how big is he?


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Parsa said:


> how much was he and how big is he?


Hey Parsa, I got him from Aquascape he is between 4-5inch. They have them on sale now for $100.00 that is $25.00 off! You cant beat a deal like that. They are great people to do business with.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

is that gator head real?

the reason i ask is i hadf one in my tank and it started to get soft


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

jmax611 said:


> is that gator head real?
> 
> the reason i ask is i hadf one in my tank and it started to get soft


No its fake I got it at my lfs. They come in small, med., large and extra large, mine is the large. I fig they have crocodile's where p's live, so it would fit in.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

awesome man! sweet tank. 
these fish are awesome.

teeth on that skull look sharp! may keep an eye on that, but awesome tank none the less!


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice pick up.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks guy's, he came out for a short time last night. He's back to hiding today! Doing good though. He ate about a half a small shrimp last night.


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

that guy is gonna be huge with all that space, looks like hes gonna be well taken care of..


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

That is definitely a nice tank. Seems like you're set up to give him a great start at growing big, so best of luck. Personally, I just bought a 3.5" black rhom about a month ago and watched him grow to 4" in a short time as he demolished the community tank inhabitants that I put him in there with.







. Anyway, as you can see in my signature, I swapped him out for a 14" rhom at the first opportunity. The big one has been in the tank for all of 3 days now and I couldn't be happier...

... WELL, aside from one thing. Please don't get upset with me, but I agree with what's been said about that skull in your tank and I'm going to bite your idea... with an Extra Large. For anyone else interested in Pit_man's skull, here's a good deal: Alligator Skull Decor


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Beautiful fish, i'm sure he will love his new home


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

PELIGROSO PYGO said:


> Beautiful fish, i'm sure he will love his new home


Thanks Murphy, I hope he is as happy with me as I am with him


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

My lil GDR is doing real good. He ate a lil over half a giant danno today. He has a fat tummy and seems to be very happy. He still hides a lot but he will come around.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice looking little









Moved per request.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

nice pickup pit man


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Havnt posted anything on my GDR in a long time.. here is a lil vid of him now. took him almost a year to come out of his shell, but he is coming around


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice vid


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice looking 11P


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

love the vid, nice rhom


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

Looking good Pit


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Looks good pit, how big is he now?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Nice rhom pitman, he is coming along nicely


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

:nod: Took him a year to come out of his shell? I'll keep that in mind,when I decide on a diamond?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow what size is that tank? He/she must be happy in there and I normally don't like fake ornaments but I'm really digging that croc head. Very nice set up!


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Feefa said:


> Wow what size is that tank? He/she must be happy in there and I normally don't like fake ornaments but I'm really digging that croc head. Very nice set up!


he's in a 125g.. me 2 prob the only fake dec i would put in there, it looks like somthing you would find where p's are lol

thank you all for the nice comments : )


----------

